

Controversial T-shirt destroys business - martey
http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/24/smallbusiness/tshirt-business/index.html

======
tech-dragon
As a customer of the original and deliberately offensive online T-Shirt store.
Who certainly never had a problem with his wares causing this level of offense
until one particular case. I cant help but think the problem here wasn't so
much the offensive shirt or the content. It was that he failed to realize that
putting a t-shirt that has little old ladies chuckling and moms happily
wearing it, next to a tshirt that say something that only >1% would wear with
pride and more than >25% may take offense at, is inviting disaster.

I doubt people even saw the shirt directly, I bet it came up as a related
product while they were buying something else on his store, and the suggestion
that they may want to buy this shirt based on them buying another of his
shirts was likely one of the primary causes of offense "I see you like <cute
cat joke shirt> I sold you. Can I recommend you snatch a copy of this handsome
<culturaly satirical rape joke> as well?"

That sort of thing tends to offend people. But I dont see why he didnt apply a
flamethrower of purity all over the place. New Corp-Registration, new domain,
new amazon seller account, new EVERYTHING, but this time, some sanity checks
in that script. A few careful letters/calls to various services to make sure
they know hes legit & what hes doing is means they are keeping a valuable
customer. and then a wash of shiny new design and brand all over it. Meet the
New company same as the old company.

------
FreakyT
I find these self-righteous social justice types very irritating. If they have
a problem with offensive randomly generated shirts, how about they just ignore
them?

~~~
Uchikoma
"Go and kill FreakyT"?

~~~
FreakyT
Haha touché. Though that might count as specific threat, which seems like it's
in a different category.

------
gregorymichael
_The images of offensive shirts were the result of a computer program that
automatically generated random phrases and images. Fowler had used the program
to expand his company catalog from 1,000 designs to more than 10 million,
casual shirts with pithy one-liners like, "I mustache you a question."_

Hard to believe there was no editorial oversight. On the other, hard to get to
10M designs with editorial oversight.

------
yati
"The images of offensive shirts were the result of a computer program that
automatically generated random phrases and images" \- I simply don't buy this.
Generating stuff randomly is one thing. Putting random stuff on display is
another.

~~~
jordanthoms
I'm not sure why you would include rape in your word list either...

~~~
esrauch
If you use any normal dictionary of words you will end up with the word
"rape".

------
fixxer
Good.

~~~
login1234
Bad.

